# Shimano RSX rear caliper WANTED



## giant man (26 Apr 2010)

Shimano RSX rear caliper WANTED in very good working condition, thanks. Will take rear or both front/rear.


----------



## beancounter (26 Apr 2010)

Is RSX anything like RX100?

Because I just took a pair of RX100 calipers of an old bike intending to clean them up and offer them gratis to anyone that wanted them.

They're silver, seem in perfectly good nick but will probably need new pads.

Any good?

bc


----------



## giant man (27 Apr 2010)

I dunno beancounter, perhaps, but I think i would like to stick with the original kind that came with the bike you see, but thanks anyway mate, appreciated.....


----------



## beancounter (27 Apr 2010)

No worries


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Apr 2010)

I've got RSX on an old 90s Cannondale and I think in the old Shimano hierarchy RSX were the bottom groupset and RX100 the one above. So I'd have thought they should be a good match if you change your mind.


----------



## giant man (28 Apr 2010)

yes I shall bear that in mind thanks ....


----------

